# Claim it and I will return it!



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I found this while fishing on Tuesday morning. Ironically, I snagged my fly and when I went to retrieve it, I found this one:










Someone obviously spent some time on this creation, so if you can PM me with the name of the stream I found it on and where I found it snagged (what kind of snag it was in), I'll mail it to you. I tie my own flies so I know whoever did this one spent some time on it, and might like the 45 minutes of their life back.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say that it is people like you and posts like this that make OGF a great online community.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

dang thats a nice fly!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

No takers? I figured this was the best shot!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

looks like its all yours!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish my ties looked that good!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but does that fly have(what appears to be) a stinger hook on it? Is this normal/usual to be tied with a stinger(if in fact that's what it is)? I make a few and have never considered it(two hooks) for the simple reason they take some time to tie, and seems to me this is just asking to get snagged?!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but does that fly have(what appears to be) a stinger hook on it? Is this normal/usual to be tied with a stinger(if in fact that's what it is)? I make a few and have never considered it(two hooks) for the simple reason they take some time to tie, and seems to me this is just asking to get snagged?!


I don't know if its a tube fly or not.. just asking cause I didnt see the other hook!!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

looks like a western style intruder variant! There is no second hook just a rear hook. This style of fly is meant for swining and with no bobbers or lead split shot added! The only weight would be the eyes and the sinking leader or a piece of T-8 or T something depends on the flows and the depth of the presentation!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Intruder variant it is. A time consuming and deadly fly.

I'm pretty sure I know the tier but can't claim it as mine. I bet you were on an unmentionable in the east. 

The inventor of the original Intruder is an incredible fisherman/guide by the name of Ed Ward. His buddy Dec Hogan, a spey instructor and guide, popularized the style for western steelies and AK bows. They were testing it while we were all guides at Katmai lodge in AK circa 1993.

Take streamer/salmon hook, straighten the hook bend so that it is the equivalent of a very long shank. Cut hook point off and file down sharp edges. Tie fly on shank in spey style using flowing ostrich hurl with stiff hackle or spun hair underneath to give the ostrich body when on the swing (otherwise fly slicks down pencil thin in the water). Use small lead eyes for weight. To attach the Intruder to the leader, thread line through hook eye, thread a small piece rubber tubing onto the line and then knot a short shank wide gap hook to line. Slide the rubber tubing onto the end of the hook shank to pin the fly into position.

Big fish don't have the leverage to pull off during a prolonged fight that a long shank hook gives them. The fly dances nicely on the line on the swing and is conpact and easy to cast long distances spey style or otherwise. If you snag up chances are you lose the hook but not the fly.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

salmon king said:


> I don't know if its a tube fly or not.. just asking cause I didnt see the other hook!!!


It'd be the red thing near the back end. I guess it's the "tube" fly as noted in the other posts.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ReelPower said:


> Intruder variant it is. A time consuming and deadly fly.
> 
> *I'm pretty sure I know the tier but can't claim it as mine. I bet you were on an unmentionable in the east. *
> 
> ...


We may have a winner. If you find out for sure, let me know, I still have the fly.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful fly and thanks for taking the time to help someone out.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Sorry cream my buddy didn't tie that one. Very cool of you to search. Hope you catch a chromer on it.

Jarrett


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ReelPower said:


> Sorry cream my buddy didn't tie that one. Very cool of you to search. Hope you catch a chromer on it.
> 
> Jarrett


Well crap, thanks for checking. The surprising thing about where I found this fly is that it was easy for me to retrieve. That made me think the person who lost it must have been 5'2" tall or something to not get it back!


----------

